# Avengers: Infinity War: Bricht Rekord von Black Panther



## Zelada (17. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War: Bricht Rekord von Black Panther* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War: Bricht Rekord von Black Panther*


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. März 2018)

> Dabei könnte gerade letzterer Streifen eine Schlüsselrolle für die hohe Beliebtheit von Infinity Wars spielen



Bitte?  Wenn überhaupt, ist es genau andersrum.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. März 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bitte?  Wenn überhaupt, ist es genau andersrum.


Wieso? Nur weil in Black Panther 90% des Casts schwarz ist? 

 


Kleiner Scherz am Rande. Das MCU ist eben eine etablierte Franchise und das seit nun mehr 10 Jahren. Ich denke, Infinity War hat Black Panther für den Erfolg nicht unbedingt gebraucht. Auf den Film hat das ganze MCU quasi hin gearbeitet.


----------



## Phone (17. März 2018)

Ist auch kein Wunder, Shrek macht im Trailer auch einiges her !


----------



## hawkytonk (18. März 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wieso? Nur weil in Black Panther 90% des Casts schwarz ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was heisst hier "quasi"?  (Des Weiteren geht es nicht um _Film_ (Infinity War) sondern um _Filme_. 'Avengers 3' ist ja zweiteilig.) In Thor 1 und Captain America 1 waren die Infinfity Stones ja schon drin. Also ist es nicht einfach _nur_ ein Franchise.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. März 2018)

Man muss die Marvel Filme schon Serien-übergreifend chronologisch schauen. Black Panther war ja auch schon bei Captain America 3 dabei. Spiderman Homecoming ist die direkte Fortsetzung des letzten Avengers usw.


----------



## Orzhov (18. März 2018)

War Batman vs Superman nicht ein ziemlicher Reinfall?


----------



## Spiritogre (18. März 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> War Batman vs Superman nicht ein ziemlicher Reinfall?



Keine Ahnung, ich fand ihn besser als Superman, er hatte schon ein paar sehr starke Momente, besonders in ruhigen Szenen. 
Richtig schlecht, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm wie Superman, war dann eher Justice League. The Flash als Comic Relief hat mich nur angenervt, okay, eine gute Szene hatte er: 



Spoiler



Flash zu Batman: "Und welche Superkräfte hast du?"
Batman völlig trocken: "Ich bin reich".


Ah gut, und eine lustige Szene gab es dann doch noch:


Spoiler



Flash schiebt im Eiltempo ein Auto mit einer Familie aus der Gefahrenzone, schaut zur Seite und ihm klappt erst mal die Kinnlade runter, weil Superman mit einem gesamten Häuserblock an ihm vorbeifliegt.



Der Film war einfach so, Superman ist so übermächtig, dass die anderen Superhelden einfach komplett überflüssig sind, wenn er da ist. Und Batman wirkte zwar realistisch schwach im Vergleich auch zu den anderen wie Wonder Woman aber er hat praktisch nur auf die Fresse gekriegt, was dann seine Erfolge in den Batman Filmen irgendwie in Frage stellt, oder anders, seine Gegenspieler hätte jeder beliebige andere Superheld in fünf Minuten platt gemacht gehabt. 
Justice Leage machte auch Batman vs. Superman fragwürdig, dort hatte er ja noch den Spezialanzug, der sogar begrenzt Superman standhielt. Warum nutzte er sowas dann nicht weiterhin auch gegen andere?
Gut an Justice League fand ich vor allem Aquaman (was mich überrascht hat, aber er war irgendwie ziemlich obercool drauf), Cyborg (war mal der etwas andere Superheld, fast ein Anti-Held) und noch Wonder Woman (wobei ihr Action-Einstand ziemlich schwach inszeniert war, vor allem komplett unlogisch). 
Das Ganze war aber dennoch inhaltlich maximal TV-Serien Niveau.


----------



## Orzhov (18. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich fand ihn besser als Superman, er hatte schon ein paar sehr starke Momente, besonders in ruhigen Szenen.
> Richtig schlecht, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm wie Superman, war dann eher Justice League. The Flash als Comic Relief hat mich nur angenervt, okay, eine gute Szene hatte er:
> Flash zu Batman: "Und welche Superkräfte hast du?"
> Batman völlig trocken: "Ich bin reich".
> ...



Klingt nicht so spannend, wobei der letzte reine Supermanfilm in meinen Augen auch eine totale Gurke war. Ich bin gegen Ende als es den Showdown gab eingepennt.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. März 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Klingt nicht so spannend, wobei der letzte reine Supermanfilm in meinen Augen auch eine totale Gurke war. Ich bin gegen Ende als es den Showdown gab eingepennt.


Sagte ich ja selbst, der Superman-Film, also der mit den aktuellen Darstellern, ist für mich der mit Abstand schwächste Superhelden-Film der letzten Jahre, okay, vielleicht war Thor 2 noch irgendwo in dem Bereich. Wobei die Gründe unterschiedlich sind, Superman war mir da besonders am Ende einfach zu rücksichtslos und hat ja quasi 1000e Menschen selbst getötet, weil ihm das scheiß egal war als er gegen seinen Feind kämpfte. Und egal wie gut Amy Adams als Schauspielerin sein mag, als Lois Lane passt sie für mich einfach überhaupt nicht. 
Bei Thor 2 war mir einfach zu wenig Thor und zu viel Natalie Portman (die ja zum Glück nicht mehr dabei ist, allerdings muss ich Thor 3 die Tage endlich mal schauen) und dem durchgeknallten Stellan Skarsgård. Das war einfach nur öde. Sie hatten so tolle nordische Götter wie etwa Sif dabei aber die hatten alle nur absolute Kurzauftritte.


----------



## Orzhov (18. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sagte ich ja selbst, der Superman-Film, also der mit den aktuellen Darstellern, ist für mich der mit Abstand schwächste Superhelden-Film der letzten Jahre, okay, vielleicht war Thor 2 noch irgendwo in dem Bereich. Wobei die Gründe unterschiedlich sind, Superman war mir da besonders am Ende einfach zu rücksichtslos und hat ja quasi 1000e Menschen selbst getötet, weil ihm das scheiß egal war als er gegen seinen Feind kämpfte. Und egal wie gut Amy Adams als Schauspielerin sein mag, als Lois Lane passt sie für mich einfach überhaupt nicht.
> Bei Thor 2 war mir einfach zu wenig Thor und zu viel Natalie Portman (die ja zum Glück nicht mehr dabei ist, allerdings muss ich Thor 3 die Tage endlich mal schauen) und dem durchgeknallten Stellan Skarsgård. Das war einfach nur öde. Sie hatten so tolle nordische Götter wie etwa Sif dabei aber die hatten alle nur absolute Kurzauftritte.



Habe ich durchaus so aufgefasst, aber ich wollte nochmal meine Meinung dazu werfen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei Thor 2 war mir einfach zu wenig Thor und zu viel Natalie Portman (die ja zum Glück nicht mehr dabei ist, allerdings muss ich Thor 3 die Tage endlich mal schauen) und dem durchgeknallten Stellan Skarsgård. Das war einfach nur öde. Sie hatten so tolle nordische Götter wie etwa Sif dabei aber die hatten alle nur absolute Kurzauftritte.



Thor 3...da bin ich wirklich zwiegespalten. Einerseits mag ich einen gewissen Humor, der in den Marvel-Filmen stets dabei ist, aber hier ist es zuviel des Guten.
Der Film nimmt das Thema Götterdämmerung nicht ernst genug. Die Marvel-Mythologie rund um Asgard und seine Götter war nie deckungsgleich gegenüber der tatsächlichen nordischen Mythologie, aber wenn z.B. Hel oder Hela hier als Odins Erstgeborene dargestellt wird, sie aber tatsächlich ein Kind Lokis mit einer Riesin ist und deshalb auch dem Riesengeschlecht zugeordnet wird und keine Göttin ist, dann wird doch etwas zuviel verwurschtelt, aber sei es drum...von Hulk in Asgard, der gegen den Fenriswolf kämpft, steht in der Edda ja auch nix... 
Der Film hat zwischenzeitlich ziemliche Längen und versucht in der letzten Viertelstunde alle losen Handlungsfäden irgendwie total überhastet zusammenzuführen. 
Neben dem neuen Spiderman meiner Ansicht nach einer der schwächsten Marvel Verfilmungen. Zuviel Slapstick. Ist irgendwie zusehends auffällig...fehlende Handlung wird durch aufgesetzt wirkenden Humor ersetzt...kein guter Trend. 
Ironman hat gezeigt, vor allem im dritten Teil, wie man es richtig macht.


----------



## Feynmann (19. März 2018)

Bei Thor 3 hat sich der RegisseurTaika Waititi auch nicht an der Comicvorlage gehalten. Dort wird Hela auch als Tochter von Loki und Angrboda beschrieben, wie in der nordischen Mythologie.  Und irgendwie kam sie mir in Thor 3 sehr unterpräsentiert vor. Vielleicht wollte man in Thor 3 nur möglichst viele Fäden verknüpfen und eine Brücke zu Avengers: Infinity wars bauen. Im Abspann kommt ja noch ein Hinweis.


----------

